# Official Training Camp Thread



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Keep yourself updated each day with training camp news and notes...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Day 1 












Day One, HEAT Training Camp: Malik Allen, Rafer Alston, Ike Austin, Jerome Beasley, Caron Butler, Rasual Butler, Bimbo Coles, Joe Crispin, Brian Grant, Udonis Haslem, Eddie Jones, Sean Lampley, Lamar Odom, Cherokee Parks, Dwyane Wade, Samaki Walker, John Wallace and Loren Woods. 

Eighteen resolute men – six returning HEAT players and 12 newcomers – came out to the Miami HEAT’s first day of a five-day training camp physically and mentally prepared for what is legendary known around the NBA as one of the most challenging and taxing training camps in the league. 

Learning from the master himself, HEAT President and Head Coach Pat Riley, these five days are crucial for the players to understand the offensive and defensive system they will be playing in, as well as gel together as teammates before they head off for their first preseason game in Puerto Rico this Tuesday. 

With practice scheduled at 9:30 a.m., the players spent most of their morning learning the details of their defensive plays, walking through them as the HEAT coaching staff taught step by step and talked a lot about how to be effective with the basketball. After an 11:30 a.m. to 1:30 p.m. hiatus for lunch and the option to shower, get re-taped, rest, etc., the campers hit the court hard for some drill work. After an arduous and exhausting few hours of running, jumping, shooting and more, camp concluded for some media availability. So determined to reach optimum physical shape and work until they just couldn’t anymore, there were still players scattered around the court practicing free throws, taking shots and riding exercise bikes. 

(Continued on Link above)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Day 2 












Day Two, HEAT Training Camp: Malik Allen, Rafer Alston, Ike Austin, Jerome Beasley, Caron Butler, Rasual Butler, Bimbo Coles, Joe Crispin, Brian Grant, Udonis Haslem, Eddie Jones, Sean Lampley, Lamar Odom, Cherokee Parks, Dwyane Wade, Samaki Walker, John Wallace and Loren Woods. 

Coach Riley shouts instructions to the players on the court during the afternoon of full-court five-on-five scrimmages. With Assistant Coach Keith Askins running up and down the court with a whistle and Head Assistant Coach Stan Van Gundy already with a scratchy voice from yelling so much instruction, the campers came away from today’s session with a further understanding of the offensive philosophy, more specifically, transition offense, set offense and out-of-bounds plays. 

Spending the morning practice learning, understanding and reviewing offensive and defensive sets, the latter part of the day was dedicated to getting out on the court and executing. The tiring day of camp ended as Assistant Coaches Bob McAdoo, Erik Spoelstra and Askins ran through free throw shooting with all the players. Just like yesterday, there were still some gym rats hanging around after practice running extra drills, jumping on the exercise bike and taking shots, even after many hours of serious physical exertion. 

(Continued on link above)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Day 3 












Day Three, HEAT Training Camp: Malik Allen, Rafer Alston, Ike Austin, Jerome Beasley, Caron Butler, Rasual Butler, Bimbo Coles, Joe Crispin, Brian Grant, Udonis Haslem, Eddie Jones, Sean Lampley, Lamar Odom, Cherokee Parks, Dwyane Wade, Samaki Walker, John Wallace and Loren Woods. 

For most, Friday means the end of the workweek, but HEAT players surely weren’t singing T.G.I.F. today. That’s because for them, this Saturday and Sunday means two more days of intense training camp before they leave Sunday evening for Puerto Rico, where they will play their first preseason game on Tuesday. 

With players intently focused on Coach Riley’s direction, today’s sessions concentrated on transition offense, half-court basic sets, out-of-bounds plays and free throw alignment. Coach Riley said his goal was to have the guys hit the courts and “just play without thinking about it.” 

A little more than halfway through training camp, the HEAT players are really beginning to feel their hard work in their muscles. To aid in his muscle recovery, Brian Grant likes to drink an all-natural and organic tea-like beverage from Utah which helps to neutralize the acids in his body, hydrates him and helps his fatigued muscles keep moving. After another successful day, most of the guys went home to rely on a good night’s sleep. 

(Continued on link above)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron Undergoes Successful Surgery











Caron Butler Undergoes Successful Surgery


MIAMI, Oct. 4 - Miami HEAT President and Head Coach Pat Riley announced today that forward Caron Butler underwent successful surgery this morning. Butler had arthroscopic surgery on his left knee at HealthSouth Doctors Hospital. The 90-minute procedure to clean out several loose bodies in the knee was performed by HEAT physician Dr. Harlan Selesnick. Butler is expected to be sidelined for four weeks. 

The 6’7” forward banged his left knee during practice on Oct. 2. An MRI performed on Oct. 3 showed no cartilage damage, but revealed loose bodies in the knee from a previous injury. Butler, who finished third in last year’s Rookie of the Year balloting, averaged 15.4 points, 5.1 rebounds, 2.7 assists, 1,76 steals and 36.6 minutes in 78 games during the 2002-03 season.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bimbo Coles Article 












Training Camp 2003-04: Bimbo’s Back With A Whole New Kind Of Game Face


For the most part, the same Bimbo Coles – the one who had HEAT fans cheering on his explosive moves to jumpstart a game during crucial minutes, the one whose cordial and well-mannered demeanor was endeared by fans, the one whose best buddy in the world was, and still is, old HEAT teammate and current HEAT Assistant Coach Keith Askins – is back. 

Bimbo looks forward to dinners at his old-time favorite restaurant Paolo Luigi’s in Coconut Grove, still goes by the same coveted nickname, still has the same unmistakable Southern twang, still even puts on his socks and sneaks from left to right. 

Some things never change…some things. While Bimbo makes his way back to the city where his NBA career took off, the carefree lifestyle of hanging out and running around with his buddies are behind him. So are the days as a young, less experienced player in the competitive, intimidating league. 

The 13-year NBA veteran will put back on his red and black No. 12 HEAT jersey (well, it’s been modernized a tad to fit with the trends), but this time with his wife, Weslea, and four children, Ryan, Brielle, Bella and Bailee, watching from the stands. With years of NBA experience in cities including Miami, Golden State, Atlanta, Cleveland and Boston, Bimbo’s role in Miami (where he played from 1990-1996) has changed a bit. Still an athletic baller with a point guard I.Q., Bimbo’s veteran leadership will also allow him to help shape and guide the progress of the HEAT’s young guns, especially its point guards. 

(Continued on link above)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Training Camp Roster and Schedule 


The Miami HEAT opened training camp on Wednesday, October 1 and will continue through Sunday October 5 at the AmericanAirlines Arena practice facility. New players were added to the team roster including 2003 NBA First Round Draft Pick Dwyane Wade and free agent acquisition Lamar Odom. Returning from the 2002-03 season are Eddie Jones, Brian Grant, Caron Butler, Malik Allen, Rasual Butler and Sean Lampley. Second round draft pick Jerome Beasley is also in camp. 

In addition to the six returning players, draft picks and Odom, the HEAT signed through free agency, guards Rafer Alston from the Toronto Raptors and former HEAT player Bimbo Coles from the Boston Celtics. The front-court also got a boost during the summer with the signing of Samaki Walker from the L.A. Lakers, Loren Woods from the Minnesota Timberwolves and John Wallace. Wallace last played for the Phoenix Suns, but spent the 2002-03 season in Greece. Former University of Florida standout Udonis Haslem was added to roster, while another former HEAT player Ike Austin and guard Joe Crispin from the Phoenix Suns were added on Monday, Sept. 29. 


Schedule

2003-04 Preseason Schedule 
Date Team Time Site 
Oct. 7 *vs Philadelphia 8:30 p.m. Roberto Clemente Coliseum (San Juan, Puerto Rico) 

Oct. 10 vs Atlanta 7:30 p.m. TECO Arena (Estero, FL) 

Oct. 11 at Orlando 7:00 p.m. TD Waterhouse Centre (Orlando, FL) 

Oct. 14 vs San Antonio 7:30 p.m. AmericanAirlines Arena (Miami, FL) 

Oct. 16 at Atlanta 7:30 p.m. Phillips Arena (Atlanta, Ga.) 

Oct. 17 at Detroit 8:00 p.m. The Palace of Auburn Hills (Auburn Hills, MI) 

Oct. 21 vs Memphis 7:30 p.m. AmericanAirlines Arena (Miami, FL)


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Oct. 7 *vs Philadelphia 8:30 p.m. Roberto Clemente Coliseum (San Juan, Puerto Rico)


Bring it..................lol


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL
What a coinsedence(if that is how it is spelled)....Although it wouldnt be Caron vs. Robinson we are going to have to wait much longer to see Caron play vs. Sixers....


Odom vs. Robinson


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Day 4 











He may be a young rookie starting off as a little fish in a big NBA pond, but where HEAT forward Jerome Beasley came from, he dominated the stats charts and picked up a lengthy list of basketball accolades. 

Hailing from the University of North Dakota (alma mater of L.A. Lakers Head Coach Phil Jackson), the HEAT took Jerome in the second round (33rd overall) of the 2003 NBA Draft because of his talent on the court and potential as a professional player. 

“At 6’10”, he’s a great runner and a very good athlete,” said Randy Pfund, HEAT President & General Manager, Basketball Operations. “He’s a great scorer, both inside and out.” 

While UND may be a Division II school, once HEAT scout Adam Simon evaluated him in North Dakota and HEAT Director of Player Personnel Chet Kammerer confirmed the HEAT’s interest in Jerome by observing him at the 2003 Portsmouth Invitational Tournament in Virginia, where Jerome earned MVP honors, the HEAT was confident Jerome would make a good fit in the team’s new and improved puzzle. 

(Continued on the above link)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Day 5 












Practicing right up until the very last minute, HEAT training camp closed up shop on Sunday, moments before the team took off for Puerto Rico, where they will play their first preseason game vs. the Philadelphia 76ers on Tuesday evening. 

After completing five days in a row of two-a-day practices, HEAT players came away from the annual camp with the same dynamic intensity and powerful enthusiasm as they came in with – a bit more tired, much more knowledgeable of Coach Riley’s system and with a serious focus on a much-anticipated season that is on the brink of beginning. 

Coach Riley and the HEAT coaching staff has dedicated training camp to giving the players a lot of instruction, complete with learning plays, understanding them and, ultimately, executing on the court. Sunday wrapped up with a morning practice focused on defense: getting a variety of situations down, going over how other teams will set screens and how the HEAT players will want to play those screens. After a breather for lunch, the crew hit the courts for some scrimmaging, where they did a lot of running and fast break work. 

Fired-up for what looks like a very promising season for the HEAT, Tuesday evening the refreshed group will have a chance to put it all together and see how well the group can function as one. 

(Continued on the above link)


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

this is probably the most fun team to watch!

hope all the young guys mesh well together


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat Getting To Know Each Other 


MIAMI · Out of the complexity, Lamar Odom said, comes simplicity.

Well, maybe not true simplicity, with the Heat spending up to 10 hours a day this past week sequestered in training camp at AmericanAirlines Arena. But there is one concern the prime offseason acquisition can sum up in three letters.

"It comes down to what I call, `NYP,'" Odom said. "It's all about, `know your personnel.'"

With the Heat planning to run an offense that will include as many as four ball-handlers on the court at one time, chemistry between teammates will be critical.

"That's a big part of this training camp," Odom said. "To know who does what where."

The first public display of cohesion comes Tuesday at Puerto Rico, in the exhibition opener against the Philadelphia 76ers. The Heat continued its preparations with another full day of workouts Sunday before flying to San Juan.

Odom, rookie point guard Dwyane Wade and reserve point guard Rafer Alston, another offseason free-agent acquisition, all will spend the next three weeks developing a book on their new teammates. The process for the team's three primary ball-handlers is compounded by the absence of ailing starting small forward Caron Butler at least until the Oct. 28 season opener in Philadelphia.

"I think if you call yourself a playmaker, you're going to find out where the guys like the ball," said Odom, a wiry 6-10 forward. "I know Brian Grant loves it in the corner. Malik Allen also loves it stepping out. If you lead Brian Grant to the rim, he's going to dunk it.

(Continued on above link)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Whats wrong with him?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

just icing his knees....almost every basketball player does that after practice/games....i know i did usually in high school


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stopper? 












Before the start of training camp, Heat coach Pat Riley gave this reason for why he anticipates using more zone defense this upcoming season: ``We don't have anybody to guard anybody, so. . . .''

Riley mentioned that he made the comment in jest, but he did reiterate later that he is still searching for a defensive stopper or two.

Assistant Keith Askins, one of Riley's best defensive players during his tenure in Miami, said Lamar Odom and Dwyane Wade are looking like the most viable candidates to fill the stopper role.

''I think Lamar has the skills and the talent to do it as well as Dwyane,'' Askins said.

``E.J. [ Eddie Jones] is a little older, but he still has some defensive skills. But I'm going to say that Lamar and Dwyane are probably going to be the two in the forefront that we should be able to say, any given night, that we can put them on somebody for a few minutes and make sure they hold them down.''

(Continued on above link)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat Bench May Be a Season Long Worry 


After surveying the Heat's 86-79 overtime exhibition-season opening victory against Philadelphia, Miami coach Pat Riley figured things are going OK.

Not great, mind you, but OK.

Rookie guard Dwyane Wade (18 points), free-agent signee Lamar Odom (18 points, nine rebounds) and guard Eddie Jones (25 points), the primary offensive focal points for the Heat on Tuesday, all played fairly well.

But one thing that became apparent with the injury to small forward Caron Butler is the Heat still needs help at power forward.

When Odom moved to small forward to fill Butler's role it opened a spot for former University of Florida star Udonis Haslem to start at power forward. He didn't play well, fouling out in just 12 minutes with two rebounds, two assists and 1-for-3 shooting.

His replacement, Malik Allen, didn't do much better. Allen finished with four points and four rebounds on 2-of-9 shooting in 25 minutes.

The problem at power forward was one stumbling block in an otherwise decent performance by the Heat.

The major stumbling block was the bench's showing. Center Loren Woods had an 11-rebound game but that was the only highlight among the reserves. They struggled to find good shots, and when they took whatever shot they opted for, they misfired. Miami's bench shot 5-of-37. Guard Rafer Alston (0-for-6) and forwards Sean Lampley (1-for-7) and John Wallace (2-for-8) were especially bad.

"I was not happy with the offense at all," said Riley, who said he was pleased overall. "We just failed to execute, took some bad shots in the second and fourth quarters. We need a lot of work there."

The reserves were primarily responsible for the poor shooting in the second and fourth quarters. Among the seven reserves who played, three (Rasual Butler, Allen and Lampley) were returnees, but the group never found a groove.

"Our bench was not very effective, even though I thought they defended well," Riley said. "We need to find some continuity there, but that'll come."

(Continued on Above Link)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Woods Backs Up His Case 


Loren Woods stated his case, and quite a persuasive statement it was, on Tuesday in Puerto Rico.

Now it's time for the other centers on the Heat roster to prove they have something to offer as well.

Woods, playing as the backup center to Brian Grant, played 32 minutes and had 11 rebounds (six of them offensive), two steals, a block and four points. While it was just one game, Woods provided early proof he can fill the hole left by Vladimir Stepania -- and possibly do it better.

''He can play long and big and change shots and get 11 rebounds,'' coach Pat Riley said of Woods. ``He didn't seem like he was concerned about whether he was shooting the ball or getting the ball. He just played hard and played big. And if that's the first thing he does, keep his emotions under control, then he could have a big impact for us.''

Ike Austin and Cherokee Parks don't bring the same abilities to the court that the 7-1 Woods does. The two of them will need to utilize the rest of the exhibition season to show they, too, can contribute to the team.

Riley is quite familiar with Austin, and that could be the reason he did not play Austin in the exhibition opener. But the 34-year-old still needs to prove he can provide the same energy he did when he was on the team six years ago.

Austin likely won't be pulling down as many rebounds as Woods, but he is expected to boost the offensive performance when the starters rest.

''I think if I was to come in with that second unit, it would be more making sure that we execute, get the guys in the right position and making the right passes,'' Austin said.

It was that same approach that helped Austin make a name for himself the last time he was in Miami.

''We weren't running any specific plays for me then,'' Austin said. ``I got a lot of stuff off pick-and-rolls, running the floor, getting layups, offensive rebounds and then every once in a while it was a post-up-and-hit-the-little-jump-shot. That's what I'm going to do again.''


----------

